# GASTRONOMIA: Viaje al Centro del Placer...



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii es rico, yo soy fanática del lung fu (voy siempre que estoy en lima) pero conozco el Omei y me pareció bastante bueno.
> 
> Buenos buenos también el *wa loc* y el kuo wha...



claaaaaro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> Hay uno en la prolongacion Javier Prado al fondo llamado OMEI, haz oido de el?...bueno, con mi familia gustamos mucho de la comida china y hemos probado varios locales, pero este es otro lote, su comida es una experiencia inolvidable...I recommend it.


Habra que ir pues, he escuchado del Omei pero nunca he ido.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

TI-TI, ROYAL..estos tambien son buenos, el primero buen VALUE y el segundo 1ra categoria.

El Lung Fung habia un tiempo que su comida habia caido bastante pero despues trajeron un nuevo cocinero chino y lo levanto bastante.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahora el Lung Fung ni se ve, pues esta en la parte posterior del Casino Golden Palace.


----------

